# Big ASS Goggle fight



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

So basically i hate seeing the edge of goggles. I had some basic Dicks sporting goods/ zumiez smith and oakleys. I tried on a pair of some EG2s and was like "Good looorrrd i have been saved" I didn't know they made goggles with that big of a lens. Its just stupid huge. yes i know im late on finding these. 


Questions
Who elese makes big gigantic goggles like these? they fit my big face and i could see EVERYTHING. also the lens was like a mirror ish thing. it was cool. they were 160. and i was like......maaan.

So who else makes big googles like this that are awesome. and where can i get them for less than 160? Also i always have issues with fog (place goggles on head because they are uncomfortable) hows the anti fog on these and where is a good place to hold your goggles if they aren't on your face? (around neck?)

Some basic questions. Im also super hyped because Upstate NY got snow. So yea let me know


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the only other thing like the EG2 is the POC Lobes, and maybe the Smith I/O


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

you know i just found out about the lobes. and the I/o

Basically i want whoever is bigger. the more FOV field of vision. i get the better i am. i liked the look of the lobes. the smith didn't look that big to me in pics.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I/O is pretty big, and Smith's lens tech (you also get 2 lenses with the I/O) is the best in the business.

The frame on the Feenom is only 7mm shorter than the EG2. However, the EG2 lens is further outwards. The face fit is nearly identical. EG2 definitely has a larger FOV.

Comparison of the Feenom to the I/O:


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

yea i hear a lot of good things about smith tech. i like the look of the I/o. looks bigger in pictures. 

So actually the IO is bigger than the eg2? wow.

so far i hear most people say the I/o or the lobes are a better deal than the eg2.

+2 for smith for extra lenses too.

aghhh so many choices.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't think the I/O is bigger than the eg2


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

All of the goggles mentioned in here are pretty damn expensive, 140$ plus. If you can stand even a small amount of perhipheral cut off then you will definitely save some money... I tried on the spy trevors today and those had a pretty wide FOV and were like 70 bucks. 
I'm also liking my dragon DX's, for my face the fit and FOV is not so bad. 
With the I/O's and POCs youre going to be spending a ton of cash. At that point you might as well get what you really want, spend the extra money and get the EG2's.
EDIT: the dragons cut off part of the vertical, but side to side vision is pretty good with them.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> i don't think the I/O is bigger than the eg2


you know what. i should take out a small loan. buy all 4. and test them.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> i don't think the I/O is bigger than the eg2


qft. I/os are much smaller.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ashbury or Airblaster. Both under $100 with good FOV. Not spherical though. The Ashburys have the most comfortable material-to-face I've tried, and the Airblasters give a really good fit for a broad spectrum of face shapes. Lots of conformability.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

leif said:


> qft. I/os are much smaller.


No they aren't. They are actually very comparable in size (eg2 is only slightly bigger), but that doesn't play as big of a role as the amount of foam and frame material there is.

I give Smith I/O the advantage over the EG2 in this battle. The EG2 does not have a larger field of vision. This is due to the EG2 actually having a frame. Smith's frameless design just can't be beat. There is no plastic intruding in on your field of vision. Electric does address this in their 2010 models because they reduced the amount of frame material, but still can't beat no frames.

Smiths also have a much better lens construction. They are beasts when it comes to combating fog. Electric just can't compete Smith in this department.

The I/O is also super easy to swap lenses with. Plus they give you and extra lens, microfiber bag, and a durable nylon zipper case that houses your goggles and multiple lenses.

The last advantage that Smith has is their helmet compatibility. Smith also has great, great helmets. Their helmets are specially designed to be compatible with all of their goggles. The helmets have a ventilation system that they call "Air Evac" along the front tip. These vents draw the air up from the goggles and out the top of the helmet.

By the way, I do not own a pair of Smith I/O. Sadly, they don't fit my big, Asian head so this is not a biased review. I work for Summit Sports so I know my fair share of the quality and tech of snowboarding gear. Don't get me wrong, EG2s are absolutely great goggles. In fact, they are one of the top goggles out there. Between the I/O and EG2 though, I'd go with the I/O. If you find a pair of EG2 for much cheaper than the I/O, then by all means go with the EG2.

And in case you guys want to know, Oakley makes the best quality lenses out there. They have been doing spherical lenses for ages and they are extremely impact proof. They also address the frame plastic issue with their new Splice series. I/O is still the winner though.

My top 5 goggle list:

Smith I/O (also comes in I/OS for smaller faces)
Electric EG2 
Oakley Splice (this model was specifically designed for snowboarders by eliminating the plastic around the nose piece)
Dragon Mace
Oakley A-Frames

Vonzipper Feenoms are also popular.

Show your love
Snowboard Goggles


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

EG2's go off on brociety all the time. the POC lobes have been on steep and cheap/tramdock as well. All of them heavily discounted of course. I never see the Smith IO for cheap anywhere.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> EG2's go off on brociety all the time. the POC lobes have been on steep and cheap/tramdock as well. All of them heavily discounted of course. I never see the Smith IO for cheap anywhere.


Smith I/O never goes cheap for a very good reason. Even with the wholesale price I get, they are more expensive than most. Price does matter at times. When goggles are almost $200 retail and go on 70% sales just a year later, something has to give. Smith is high quality as is Oakley. Although Oakley does charge a bit of a premium for the name alone lol. They are also pretty pricey even with wholesale prices.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What difference, if any, is there between the Oakley A-frames and O-frames?

Also, I got some MX lenses for my Oakley O-frames. They have posts on them for tear-offs. I was going to use them for night sessions.... think I'll have fogging problems? I don't think I will bother using the tear offs unless I take them out on a dirtbike


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just to throw another one in there. I think my Oakley Wisdoms are pretty big. They can be picked up fairly cheep if you look around.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> What difference, if any, is there between the Oakley A-frames and O-frames?
> 
> Also, I got some MX lenses for my Oakley O-frames. They have posts on them for tear-offs. I was going to use them for night sessions.... think I'll have fogging problems? I don't think I will bother using the tear offs unless I take them out on a dirtbike


The design is different for one and the lens on the O-Frames are not spherical. Spherical Lens > Flat Lens any day of the week. Spherical lenses are designed to match the curvature of your eye so there is no distortion in your field of vision.

I forgot to say that you will likely have fogging issues with MX lenses. MX lenses do not have anti-fog coating on them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

tekniq33 said:


> EG2's go off on brociety all the time. the POC lobes have been on steep and cheap/tramdock as well. All of them heavily discounted of course. I never see the Smith IO for cheap anywhere.


a giant lot of I/O goggles ended up in marshalls/tjmaxxx/whatever this year, $50

and if i had to choose between a smith lens and an oakley lens, i'm going with the smith lens 99 out of 100 times


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> a giant lot of I/O goggles ended up in marshalls/tjmaxxx/whatever this year, $50
> 
> and if i had to choose between a smith lens and an oakley lens, i'm going with the smith lens 99 out of 100 times


Leave it to Marshalls to get friggen steals of prices :laugh:

Don't get me wrong, Smith is definitely one of the top lenses. Just from my experience, Oakley's make better quality lenses. But definitely, both are the top two for snowboard goggles.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Leo said:


> The design is different for one and the lens on the O-Frames are not spherical. Spherical Lens > Flat Lens any day of the week. Spherical lenses are designed to match the curvature of your eye so there is no distortion in your field of vision.
> 
> I forgot to say that you will likely have fogging issues with MX lenses. MX lenses do not have anti-fog coating on them.


I know the theory behind spherical lenses, but distortion isn't an issue with with most goggles I wear.

Can you tell me anything more concrete than 'the design is different'?

Also, for the record, they most certainly do make anti-fog lenses for MX riding, thought I can't speak as to what coatings are involved. I'll post up a photo of the goggles later today.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> I know the theory behind spherical lenses, but distortion isn't an issue with with most goggles I wear.
> 
> Can you tell me anything more concrete than 'the design is different'?
> 
> Also, for the record, they most certainly do make anti-fog lenses for MX riding, thought I can't speak as to what coatings are involved. I'll post up a photo of the goggles later today.


The spherical and anti-fog coating aspect is concrete. I was wrong, they do put anti-fog coating on MX lenses, but it is not the level that snow specific lenses have. Remember, it's a different situation on a mountain during winter with wind chill and your hot head.

Also, the O-Frame lenses are not dual lens. Spherical lenses is not a theory. It is a fact. There is a thinning of the lenses as it curves outwards. You can always get used to the distortion, but once you ride with a pair of spherical lenses on, you'll see the difference. Peripheral vision is much better and so is your depth perception. Of course non of this really matters to the casual rider who just cruises down groomers.

No need to post a pic of the goggles, I am very familiar with them. Also, the differences in design can play a huge role in performance. For example, the O Frames have more plastic protruding from its frames. Remember, you are looking forward with your head turned to one side when you shred. Any excess plastic on the bottom is going to come into your field of vision. Also, the A-Frames have a higher quality lens on them that exceeds the impact resistance of the O-Frame lenses. Not to say the O-Frame lenses will shatter on you after a small bump.

If you are fine with what you have, then why even ask about it? Just ride with them if you don't have a problem. You asked for the differences and I gave them to you and all you can do is reply with "give me something more concrete?"

Don't ask me to point out differences if you are just going to brush them off as mere theories. You already seem to know so much about the O-Frames so just shred with them. What does it matter?


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

yea after all this talk. it seems like the I/0 is the best overall. with [email protected] killing it in the style area. and the POC. idk where that goes. its pretty sweet too. imma go check ut tj max lol


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Leo said:


> The spherical and anti-fog coating aspect is concrete. I was wrong, they do put anti-fog coating on MX lenses, but it is not the level that snow specific lenses have. Remember, it's a different situation on a mountain during winter with wind chill and your hot head.
> 
> Also, the O-Frame lenses are not dual lens. Spherical lenses is not a theory. It is a fact. There is a thinning of the lenses as it curves outwards. You can always get used to the distortion, but once you ride with a pair of spherical lenses on, you'll see the difference. Peripheral vision is much better and so is your depth perception. Of course non of this really matters to the casual rider who just cruises down groomers.
> 
> ...


Don't get all hot and bothered. Why should you take offense to my opinion on Oakley's technology? Do you own stock in the company? ...And for the record, I didn't pass judgement on ashperical lenses. Calling something a 'theory' doesn't imply veracity (or lack thereof). Stop jumping to conclusions and calm down a bit. 

I don't have a problem with my O-frames. I haven't tested them on the slopes yet. I asked the question because didn't notice any obvious differences based on the information Oakley had on their website. I even sent an email off to their customer service dept and received this reply: 
"The A Frame goggle will offer better protection on lens fogging, better comfort fit, and will help control moisture a little better. "
which I didn't find informative. 

Regarding your problem with my use of the word 'theory'. I'm a photographer, so I am quite familiar with circles of confusion, focal point 'surfaces' produced by spherical lenses (which is why photographers prefer aspherical lenses for the flat sensors in their cameras), etc. I do fine with the aspherical lenses on my goggles...whether that is due to the low refractive index of the plastic they are made from, or my brain making the adjustments automatically is a moot point. What I asked for were the differences, so there is no need to jump down my throat.

Thanks for the info. You gave me a lot more concrete information than Oakley did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

i got my black EG2s off pacsun.com for 50 bucks last year mid season best deal i have ever gotten


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Don't get all hot and bothered. Why should you take offense to my opinion on Oakley's technology? Do you own stock in the company? ...And for the record, I didn't pass judgement on ashperical lenses. Calling something a 'theory' doesn't imply veracity (or lack thereof). Stop jumping to conclusions and calm down a bit.
> 
> I don't have a problem with my O-frames. I haven't tested them on the slopes yet. I asked the question because didn't notice any obvious differences based on the information Oakley had on their website. I even sent an email off to their customer service dept and received this reply:
> "The A Frame goggle will offer better protection on lens fogging, better comfort fit, and will help control moisture a little better. "
> ...


I didn't get all hot and bothered. You read into my reply too much 

I'm just saying, you asked for differences and I pointed them out. Then you reply by telling me to tell you something more concrete. That is as concrete as it gets.

I was simply saying, you already seem like you are going to wear the O-Frames with MX lenses regardless so shut up and shred 

There will be no magical guiding hand of God when it comes to differences between various goggles even across multiple brands. Nothing is better than actually trying them out. If it works for you then that is all that matters. I've given you all the differences between them in pretty good detail and that is all there is to it. If flat lenses work for you, then stick with them. They are much cheaper. I will say one thing though. The fog protection won't be as good, I promise you that much.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

mcj660 said:


> i got my black EG2s off pacsun.com for 50 bucks last year mid season best deal i have ever gotten


you basterd


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> EG2's go off on brociety all the time. the POC lobes have been on steep and cheap/tramdock as well. All of them heavily discounted of course. I never see the Smith IO for cheap anywhere.


more like EG1


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I never see the Smith IO for cheap anywhere.


3point5.com

Take the smith optics test, after you pass the I/O's go for about $65


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I got some VZ Feenoms for like 90 bucks shipped ...nice thing is they come with an extra Mid range lense ..its blue but its basically a persimmon..so 90 bucks for awesome goggles + night + day lenses..great deal


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

Snowboarding101 said:


> 3point5.com
> 
> Take the smith optics test, after you pass the I/O's go for about $65


ay?? imma check this out. ok im on this site. but i have no idea whats goin on here. shed some light. cause we talkin almost 100 off these goggles


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

you have to register/sign up first


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like i got 30% off. so im gonna shoot for 6/6 on all the tests


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

btw which helemet would u suggest to go with the I/0 ??? might as well scoop that too..


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> you have to register/sign up first


No ****, I will suck your dick for pointing this website out to me. 
50 percent off skullcandy! 60 percent off hobie! 40 Percent off Spyderco! Unbelievable!
All because I worked at a bike store this summer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

leif said:


> No ****, I will suck your dick for pointing this website out to me.
> 50 percent off skullcandy! 60 percent off hobie! 40 Percent off Spyderco! Unbelievable!
> All because I worked at a bike store this summer.


The only problem is that most of the stuff gets shipped to the store, not you (depends on the manufacturer). So not a problem if you still have a good friendship with the guys. But they have another site, promotive.com, if you are in any other sports industry. I use promotive because I'm an instructor. I dont know who started these sites, but they are awesome. @ DJ, I think that is the percentage off of wholesale, so it ends up coming out to more than 30% off retail.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ just cause u say no **** dont make it not gay. but im about to drop down and cradle his balls. i don't even know what helemt to choose at this point.

Im stuck between variant brim, hustle and haze


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

DJ FroZone said:


> ^^ just cause u say no **** dont make it not gay. but im about to drop down and cradle his balls. i don't even know what helemt to choose at this point.
> 
> Im stuck between variant brim, hustle and haze


It all depends on preference, I don't usually wear a helmet but I got the holt for the times that I do. It's a nice low profile helmet which is great in the park.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

i basically just need it for park really. and i do fall alot lol. im hoping the UA will get me some of those padded under garments


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Just a little hint also. If you are getting goggles, especially the I/O's because the lenses are so easy to change, check out the replacement lenses. They are so cheap. I picked up a platinum mirror for $15 and a clear for $8. I haven't ever needed a clear lens in the past, but for $8 what the hell, I might use it once or twice in really low light.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

oh yea. im working on underarmor now. does it matter that im not techincally a dicks sporting goods employee yet? i gotta sleep on this. im about to drop 200 easy jeeeeeeez


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

3point5 is where I get most of my stuff. They rock!

As for Smith helmets, I got myself the Variant (no brim). That helmet is super light and it doesn't bother me at all. Just to let you know, this is my first year wearing a helmet so for me to say it doesn't bother me or get in my way is saying a lot. Plus they have adjustable air vents which is a definite plus. Also, if you get a pair of matching Smith I/O's, then you'll have one sweet looking helmet/goggle combo. They are made for each other.

And yes, Under Armour does have the padded cold gear available. They are called MPZ series.

And yes, my girlfriend and her family dropped over a total of $1200 on this and my Burton Pro purchase site. We all have sick ass 2010 equipment now lol. We are pretty much set for the next few years :thumbsup:

Check out the Flow test. 25% off wholesale. You can get some of their top boards and bindings for less than $200.

By the way, the scores for your tests only affect the contests that they hold. You will get the same discount regardless of your score.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

Leo said:


> 3point5 is where I get most of my stuff. They rock!
> 
> As for Smith helmets, I got myself the Variant (no brim). That helmet is super light and it doesn't bother me at all. Just to let you know, this is my first year wearing a helmet so for me to say it doesn't bother me or get in my way is saying a lot. Plus they have adjustable air vents which is a definite plus. Also, if you get a pair of matching Smith I/O's, then you'll have one sweet looking helmet/goggle combo. They are made for each other.
> 
> ...


well i called them and i can't particpate..... i don't work at a sporting goods store. so im not a sales pro like they want.... blows ass i was about to cop that I/o and maze helmet.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DJ FroZone said:


> well i called them and i can't particpate..... i don't work at a sporting goods store. so im not a sales pro like they want.... blows ass i was about to cop that I/o and maze helmet.


Aren't you about to be an employee? Just wait. I still suggest you get that Variant helmet. It's their best helmet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo said:


> And yes, my girlfriend and her family dropped over a total of $1200 on this and my Burton Pro purchase site. We all have sick ass 2010 equipment now lol. We are pretty much set for the next few years :thumbsup:


I love the Burton pro site, they give some of the biggest discounts out of all other companies. They hook up all the experienced instructors at my mountain because we are an LTR center. so sick.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

Leo said:


> Aren't you about to be an employee? Just wait. I still suggest you get that Variant helmet. It's their best helmet.


well. idk what happeened. apparently i failed this stanton test. its like an automated voice thing and u answer the same question like 20 different times. all about stealing n shit. so i guess my honesty bit me. idk whats gonna happen there.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

well, this thread turned into a giant fail


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> well, this thread turned into a giant fail


no just for me. i got to try out both googles and i am going with the smiths i/o the EG2 is so dope but the lens and tech of the smith sold me. when i get more dough i will get the eg2. 

3point5 is great if u work at a retail store. unlike me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> well, this thread turned into a giant fail


Leave it to legally to always lighten the mood in a thread


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> i don't think the I/O is bigger than the eg2


i dont think it is either..i dunno what would be bigger then the EG2s..ive never done a side by side but the i/o's have a huge field of vision..


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You know you want to be the first one on the slopes to rock these bad boys... Just do it!


----------



## millerman (Dec 16, 2009)

okay listen up:electric goggles are probly the best out there nd they got the sickest designs, i like the spherical lenses they got nd i love them


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Electric EG.5S Black Script.


----------



## millerman (Dec 16, 2009)

awww nice mannn... i just got some EG5s... the sunset stripe ones, my friends uncle is a rep for them so he got me some free ones, idk if i would buy em, there soooo much $$$


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I want some Smith I/O's now! Turns out my buddy has a pair so I checked them out and they're not nearly as big as I expected. Because of the design, it's the size of most standard goggles, not enormous like those EG2's or Feenoms.

Maybe I missed it, but did anyone mention the Zeal Eclipse yet? The SPPX has a polarized and photochromatic lens! Pretty impressive for $200.


----------



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just got a Pair of the Smith I/O and I absolutely love them! I was running them with the Hustle Helmet and had no problems. The lenses are super easy to change as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the Smith I/O. I bought them late last season for 100 then sold my Anon for like $30-$40 I dont quite remember so ended up paying like $70-$60. I wanted something with less frame and these were it. I am feeling the POCs as well so maybe down the line I'll get them but for now the I/Os will do. Two lenses and easily interchangeable can't beat that


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I/O's are pricey w/retail being about $180, but since it includes 2 lenses and a hard case, it seems worth it. Cheapest I've found online is about $140.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Maybe I missed it, but did anyone mention the Zeal Eclipse yet? The SPPX has a polarized and photochromatic lens! Pretty impressive for $200.


My brother got a pair of Zeal Detonators with the photochromatic/polarized lense. From reading about them, it looks like the anti-fogging is part of the lens cocktail instead of a coating, so you can actually clean the inside of them without worrying about fogging later. He hasn't tried them out yet so I guess we'll see....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> My brother got a pair of Zeal Detonators with the photochromatic/polarized lense. From reading about them, it looks like the anti-fogging is part of the lens cocktail instead of a coating, so you can actually clean the inside of them without worrying about fogging later. He hasn't tried them out yet so I guess we'll see....


That's good to know. I went to the shop today and tried on several goggles. The I/O's don't fit my face well, unfortunately. I tried on the Detonator too, and it seems really well made. Rep said they tested out the photochromatic feature by taking it outside on a sunny day, and it took about 15min. to adjust, but confirmed it really does work.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> My brother got a pair of Zeal Detonators with the photochromatic/polarized lense. From reading about them, it looks like the anti-fogging is part of the lens cocktail instead of a coating, so you can actually clean the inside of them without worrying about fogging later. He hasn't tried them out yet so I guess we'll see....


Smith's lenses' anti-fog supposedly can't be wiped away either. The anti-fog treatment is burned into their lenses. Zeal actually places the anti-fog tech into the lens itself. I forgot which other popular company does this. Zeal makes some real quality lenses, but I have never been a fan of their designs. That Zeal Eclipse and Smith I/O very closely resemble each other. I wonder who ripped-off who :laugh:

I really do wish the Smith I/O's fit my face. I wanted a pair very badly 

I love being Asian, but I hate that most goggles and sunglasses do not fit my big Asian face.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> That's good to know. I went to the shop today and tried on several goggles. The I/O's don't fit my face well, unfortunately. I tried on the Detonator too, and it seems really well made. Rep said they tested out the photochromatic feature by taking it outside on a sunny day, and it took about 15min. to adjust, but confirmed it really does work.


I have the Zeal Link SPPX in Carbon Fiber.

The photochromatic feature definitely does work, and as T8S mentioned, it does take a little time to adjust. 

I don't really know much about goggles or what constitutes an anti-fog lens or what anti-fog even is, other than that it's supposed to prevent fogging. I paired the Zeals with a Buff Cyclone facemask/gaiter. The Buff doesn't hold very tightly, so I have to pin it underneath my beanie and a little bit under the nose portion of my goggles to keep the mask on my face.

When the goggles are in contact with a gaiter or a mask covering the mouth that does not vent moisture/heat well, the lens fogs up. It does clear up pretty quickly without having to wipe anything down if you can adjust the gaiter correctly. If you don't wear a mask, you shouldn't have any fogging issues.

Other than that, the Zeals look extremely sexy, they're really comfortable, plus you're wearing a goggle that almost no one else has, which is always on the plus side for me. My friend recommended them to me, and even though they're 200 bucks, I thought they were worth it.

*edit:
Also, I forgot to mention. The lenses are spherical, and the SPPX is a kind of low-light lens that's supposed to make it better for boarding at night. I have to say, these goggles are great at night, but it still somewhat flattens the landscape a bit. My friend has a very similar pair to mine, and wore them on a night jump. He didn't see the spoon dip right before the jump (because it looked flat) and he went straight up in the air and landed on his wrist lol. But for night boarding, these are wonderful compared to any other goggles I've tried thus far (sorry I can't be specific, I just don't remember).


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

there was some eg2 on brociety today for 35 bucks.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

bamorgan7 said:


> there was some eg2 on brociety today for 35 bucks.


those were EG1's.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

when the eg2s were on bro friday they were 69.99


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

EG2's 80$ at whiskey. I would have grabbed one except shipping to canada is ridiculous.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just picked up an extra pair of the Andreas Wiig EG2 off Whiskey Militia. PM me if you are interested. 
Pic here:
Electric EG2 Andreas Wiig Snow Goggles - Bronze / Silver Chrome - Free Shipping - Electric Snow Goggles - Electric EG1S Snow Goggles - Electric EG.5S Snow Goggles - Electric EG2 Snow Goggles - Free Shipping


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

damnit i missed em again. oh well i got some used ones from a member here with both of the lenses i wanted. their loss.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

How does whiskey militia work? Is it possible that they'll have EG2 again?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes. this was the second time since friday they have had them. you just gotta watch. watch brociety too.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm waiting on these:
Recon Instruments :: Technology


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

muexm said:


> I'm waiting on these:
> Recon Instruments :: Technology


Whoa, pretty high-tech! What would be more useful for me would be a goggle with FLIR technology, so I could see better in whiteout. However, since trees, rocks, and death cookies don't put out much heat I don't know how much it would help overall.

A goggle with defrosting strips, like on the rear window of your car, might be useful.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

it seems like a bit much..

but interesting, they used a zeal optics goggle as their model.


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

I got the Wiig EG2s off whiskey too. They had regular EG2s a few days prior for $10 less I think.

Whiskey and rest (gearscan.com) are the same company as dogfunk. Not sure why they have so many sites, but they use those sites to discount goods. After the wiig EG2s went on whiskey, they were no longer available on the dogfunk or backcountry site.

I check dogfunk more than the rest, but they sometimes have deep discounta right on their site rather than putting it on brociety/whiskey. 

2010 gear gets discounted right around 2nd week of February.....


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

CornedBeef said:


> I got the Wiig EG2s off whiskey too. They had regular EG2s a few days prior for $10 less I think.
> 
> Whiskey and rest (gearscan.com) are the same company as dogfunk. Not sure why they have so many sites, but they use those sites to discount goods. After the wiig EG2s went on whiskey, they were no longer available on the dogfunk or backcountry site.
> 
> ...


Just so I kick myself, how much did you pick up the Wiig EG2s off Whiskey?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

They were $80 + shipping. I have another pair. I will sell them for $120 shipped. still a good deal off of the $160 + tax retail price.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> They were $80 + shipping. I have another pair. I will sell them for $120 shipped. still a good deal off of the $160 + tax retail price.


OMG, that is dirt cheap.. damn. i would take you up on your offer but i just bought a pair off another member on here for a tad more..


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

I got my Black EG2's for nothing, i love them to death, killer style and cant beat black. Though i am biased, i ONLY rock Electric sunglasses,, goggles and shirts/hoodies, just how it is...


----------

